# came home to a loose tegu



## BillieJeAn (Aug 28, 2011)

some of the kids must have messed with him while i was gone, he's not in his cage. what can i do? im freaking out pretty bad right now:huh:


----------



## hoosier (Aug 28, 2011)

take some deep breaths and relax for a second 
now look under couches, and everywhere where he could have squeezed into. check everywhere and try to comb the area.
he will turn up


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

set up his heat lamp outsde the enclosure with a basking spot and some of his favorite food, sit back and wait for him to come out. also peek around every nook and cranny with a flash light. good luck Bj.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 28, 2011)

what if he got outside? my step dad just said the door has been open all day :/


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

who knows, alot of time when they find a warm spot close to where they snuck out of they dont roam very far. my gUs like it under dressers, TV stand and mostly any place that they can fit snug under. its possible he didnt make it all the way to the door. best of luck!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 28, 2011)

i hope he didnt get outside :-( if he is in the house im sure he will turn up, mine was lost for 4 days and she found me lol


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope you find that crazy little Guy. We just finished his mansion today =0(


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 29, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> I hope you find that crazy little Guy. We just finished his mansion today =0(



im so upset because i was so happy for him to go to you guys, im looking for him, and i set out food and a basking light. i hope he didnt get outiside :/

update: after a scared mom helping me out and about to cry when he ran towards her, a wrecked room, and a lot of bite marks. Obi has been captured!!!!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaay! I knew that angry little dinosaur wouldn't stay hidden long!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 29, 2011)

Woooohoooo!!! That's awesome congrats I know how good the feeling is


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 29, 2011)

lol, good to hear. =D


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 29, 2011)

i was so scared!! 

sad thing is i was making a bit of progress with him, now he attacks his water dish when i set it in there


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

Its OK. THats normal. Our Guy got out and when I finally caught him, he was a total wreck for a few days.


----------



## ClockworkCarrion (Oct 8, 2011)

lol i know this is an older post but my guy escaped not long ago also. he was only a foot away from his cage underneath a sack i had on the floor. i noticed any reptiles ive had that managed to escape were still very close to the cage and under or inside something. its a good thing im messy, no one has to go far to find a place to hide lol. 

i bet it would be worse if the place was spotless, probably go further to find a place to hide. so far ive found lizards in a shoe, under a sack, under my dresser, and in the closet. an escaped lizard isnt so bad, but when i had any rodents escape GEEZ those things are evil. a rat went into the air/heating vents of the house... that was fun. i cought the little b*tch going back to her cage taking her babies and trying to bring them into the walls. thats all id need, 9 baby rats loose in my walls that would just get big n breed. she was pretty mad when i cought her and threw her in a 55 gallon aquarium with no way to escape, lol.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 8, 2011)

He was literally three feet away. IN MY COUCH! Not under it, but in it. Catching him was a hassle because he's such a butt. Rubber gloves and a towel lol. 

I used to have a hamster who learned how to open her cage, she never went far, always to her bag of food lol


----------

